# Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?



## I liek Squirtles

*Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

In my case, it's Von Count the Gengar. Hypnosis-Shadow Ball-Shadow Ball-repeat saves lives.


----------



## Spatz

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

Souleye, my Venasaur through Leafgreen:

Leech Seed, revive team as necessary, allow Leech Seed to kill enemy team. BEAT THE ENTIRE LEAGUE WITH LV 52 VENUSAUR!


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

My over-leveled brain-dead Serperior was the only reason I completed Black.


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

My Gastrodon helped me defeat Cynthia back in pearl. I was quite lucky that day...ice beam was a critical hit...


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

Gishki (My Samurott) getting a criticle hit on Hydreigon with Megahorn.
Hehehe.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

When I got my first Pokemon game (Diamond), I chose Piplup (I like penguins a lot). I only used him and only him. When I got to the E4, he was the only one capable of fighting. Other than Empoleon, the strongest was a level forty-something Golduck. And I won on my first run.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

A variety of sturdy Pokémon that let me spam recovery items.

But most notably, the Feraligatr and Magneton that fought back against Lance's Dragonites and their horrid hax. And failed twice. But succeeded eventually.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

I think I defeated Lance in Gold because of Lapras and some Revives.


----------



## Light

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

I got through the 2nd (high level) elite four with just a lv 100 articuno in firered.

Man, between all my restarts, I had over 500 hours clocked on firered, which I'll admit was my first pokemon game. Those good old days.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

This one time i had nothing but a Blastoise left, and all my other pokemon (the three birds, and I forget what else) were fainted. I fought Gary at least twenty times beofre I relized I had a revive and a moltres.

Needless to say Gary's venusaur got what it deserved.


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

Mesprit, against Cynthia in Platinum.


----------



## Dar

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

Mine was alot like ILS'. Only my Diamond run depended on two pokemon. A level 100 Empoleon and a level 70 Roserade. They were the only pokemon I used, and Empoleon was level 50 by the fourth gym, and Roserade was level 35 by then.


----------



## spaekle

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

I killed everything in Black version with Scrafty and Excadrill. 

Like, _everything_. Not just the E4.


----------



## SilverWarrior

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

Lv. 59 Gyarados vs. Lance (HG 2nd time). Managed to save within the Elite Four by mistake. I managed to somehow beat the Elite 4 (Gyarados helped alot, and HM-Slave-Lv35-Latias survived Houndoom's +2 Flamethrower when I was Reviving+Healing Gyarados, althrough I had a HM-Slave Mankey & Houndoom killed Latias next turn with Dark Pulse so it didn't really matter).


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

I actually had a Lv. 54 Togetic save my run in SoulSilver by using Metronome and earning Draco Metoer.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

In my SoulSilver version, my Octillery allowed me to plow through Lance's team with ease. Just slapped a Choice Scarf on it and tapped Ice Beam repeatedly.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

My Emboar, lvl 51, Ghetsis fight, second try. I had one Pokemon left after it, but that one wouldn't have had a chance if I hadn't gotten lucky first hits with Brick Break two-shot Hydreigon. Guuuuuh.


----------



## Tigerclaw

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

In White, I used my event Celebi to help beat Ghetsis. Either my Pokemon were under-leveled, or Ghetsis is just difficult. I barely struggled through the E4 with my team. I was so relieved that I didn't have to fight the champion haha.
In most other Pokemon games I just plowed through the E4 with my way-powerful Charizard. IIRC, i'm pretty sure it turned level 100 during an E4 fight :)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

I owned Hydreigon with my Reuniclus' Dragon-typed Hidden Power

And maybe my Serperior's Dragon Tail? Dunno, don't really remember.


----------



## Cerberus87

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

Staraptor killed that bastard Garchomp from Cynthia with Brave Bird. It was smooth sailing from there.

I was aware Lance was harder in HGSS so I came prepared. Kingdra killed one Dragonite with Blizzard and the second with Draco Meteor. Mamoswine took care of the last one with Ice Fang.


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

In SoulSilver the only reason I beat Lance and his dick of a Dragonite was because I replaced Kenya the Fearow with a Skarmory. Had to constantly heal and stall him out of Outrage, and keep Lapras alive as a backup.

And then he ran out of Outrage, and Lapras swept everyone. So, Skarmory/Lapras combo kills Lance even when you're really underleveled.


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

Vaporeon is, like, invincible. It's typically my ace card in most games.


----------



## Dar

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

Quagsire. All the way.


----------



## Blastoise

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

Umbreon saved me with Dragonite, I used Curse to stall Lance and Payback. Dragonite helped me as well.


----------



## Ven

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

I remember in Sapphire I was against Steven's last pokemon, Metagross and I only had my Swampert left. With no PP in any of his moves. So after hours of healing on both sides I finally won with a critical hit. Cue fanfare and much rejoicing.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

Not that I can remember, but Misty(my Togetic) was my saving grace against Morty.
I will never ridicule the Togepi line again. Go Metronome.


----------



## surskitty

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

Mmmm Misa-chan the desukaan   Delicious delicious Mummy, Will o Wisp, and Rest.


----------



## glitchedgamer

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

My trusty Umbreon defeated Lance's last three Pokemon in Crystal with only Bite and Sand Attack. That was the most nerve wracking battle I ever had.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

My Kyogre learnt Sheer Cold partway through my Sapphire E4 run, take about one hundred. I didn't really look at it. So, I get to Steven and the one thing that's been stopping my victory: CRADILY. I tried using Sheer Cold out of curiosity. IT HIT. Saved the whole run because I had no trouble with ANY of his mons save Cradily.

Bonus: I later looked at Sheer Cold to see why it kept missing after that. WHAT DO YOU MEAN, IT HAS NEXT TO NO ACCURACY?


----------



## Adriane

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*



Matty-chan said:


> My Kyogre learnt Sheer Cold partway through my Sapphire E4 run, take about one hundred. I didn't really look at it. So, I get to Steven and the one thing that's been stopping my victory: CRADILY. I tried using Sheer Cold out of curiosity. IT HIT. Saved the whole run because I had no trouble with ANY of his mons save Cradily.
> 
> Bonus: I later looked at Sheer Cold to see why it kept missing after that. WHAT DO YOU MEAN, IT HAS NEXT TO NO ACCURACY?


OHKO moves have 30% accuracy if you're the same level, 0% if you're lower, and +30% if you're higher. I.e. the higher your level in comparison to the opposing Pokémon, the higher the accuracy.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*



Chalumeau said:


> OHKO moves have 30% accuracy if you're the same level, 0% if you're lower, and +30% if you're higher. I.e. the higher your level in comparison to the opposing Pokémon, the higher the accuracy.


Ooh, I didn't know that! Explains why it hit - I was a level higher then his Cradily.


----------



## Meowth

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

Y'all ain't nothing. I once had _six_ Pokémon that saved my E4 run.


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*



Chalumeau said:


> OHKO moves have 30% accuracy if you're the same level, 0% if you're lower, and +30% if you're higher. I.e. the higher your level in comparison to the opposing Pokémon, the higher the accuracy.


w h a t
I had no idea this was a thing that's amazing

but yeah as far ask E4 league runs go, lugia has basically always been a huge help. lapras or vaporeon are also awesome.


----------



## Broken

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

>-> A Scyther egg that hatched with quick attack...


----------



## Scootaloo

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

My Swampert and Kyogre (well duh Kyogre) saved my Sapphire E4 runs every time i played the E4.


----------



## Professor Wesker

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

In my latest FireRed playthrough, I decided to use Pokemon that I never really used before, meaning I had ones like PARASECT on my team along with a few heavy hitters. Any way, I was having a hard time, but still won due to the efforts of two of my Pokemon, Asura the Primeape and Vaermina the Hypno. Asura wiped the floor with Lorelei, Vaermina was able to murder Bruno AND Agatha (Thank god all of her Pokemon share a Poison typing despite being a ghost trainer), and their combined efforts demolished Lance what with Asura knowing Rock Tomb and Vaermina's insane special defense. Even when my others fell to Gary/Blue/whathaveyou, these two still got the victory for us. I've since moved them all the way to Black, and have renamed them Badass and Badass2.


----------



## The Omskivar

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

I've run through the games so many times I've forgotten most of them, but there are usually one or two each time that save my ass more than once in the E4.  Jolteon is a popular one, whatever my Water type is is also a huge help, because it usually has Ice moves as well--I think my last Hoenn run had Castform, which was incredible for some reason.  But then, I've also had this happen with a Volbeat.

I feel like Marowak is similarly a godsend but I can't think of why.


----------



## Jerrrge

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

since crobat was fast and level 50's, i beat elite 4 in silver with fly. Clutch.


----------



## ElectricTogetic

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

I usually just plow through the e4 with my most powerful members.  If they can't do it in one or two tries, I restart.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

The only reason I beat Lance in a HeartGold Nuzlocke run I did a while back is because of my Starmie that knew Ice Beam. My Arcanine also seriously saved me from Karen's Nasty Plot Houndoom after it flinch haxed my Ampharos into oblivion.


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

I've had several. In Pokemon Heartgold it was my Politoed against Lance's Charizard. Both were below 25% health and I had run out of revives and healing items. Lance used his last Full Restore on Charizard. Politoed used Surf on Charizard, it was a critical hit and I won instantly.

In Black 2 just the other day it was Heather, my Lucario(her name is a reference to Heather Mason from Silent Hill 3). Here were her stats at the time:
Heather the Lucario, Level 55, Lax nature. Proud of it's power. Knows Calm Mind, Aura Sphere, Shadow Claw, and Swords Dance. It's strongest stat is HP and it's weakest is Special Defense.
Other Comments:Words cannot describe how much I love Heather. I had 5 Gym Badges and I was randomly running around Flocessy Ranch for some reason and when I saw her I freaked. I spent the next who knows how long training her. She's the only one on my team I gave a specific EV spread(most of her stats are equal EV-wise). She's probably going to save my E4 run at least twice.


----------



## geekydragon

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

in Red,Vine (venusaur) was awesome against Lorie's water types, Agatha's poisin types, and Lances and Blues gyradoses. it also helped to have Cobra's (arbok) dig. plus Draco (gyradose) kicked Bruno's butt and was useful for Blues charizard.


----------



## Miles101

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

Thank Arceus for Blaise the Darmanitan, the only reason I got by the E4. Poseidon the Samurott helped me the most through the Ghetsis fight.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

It'd have to be Magenta the Magnezone in my Platinum Nuzlocke. Oh, sure, I only lost one Pokemon at the Elite four itself, but Cynthia completely _annihilated_ my team. Here's how it went:

>Magenta beat the Spiritomb with a Lock On'd Zap Cannon.
>Ralph (Clefable, female) beat the Garchomp with two Ice Beams. Earthquake? Oh, the Garchomp's Earthquake did less than half damage, since I EV trained in Iron Island before heading out to the Pokemon League. Take three guesses at what a Gravelar's and Steelix's EV yield is, and the first two don't count. Yeah, Garchomp was ironically the easiest (but my original plan was to get Corey the Gyarados against it with Avalanche. Too bad he died against Volkner when it got a critical Giga Impact).
>El Tigre (Jolteon, male) took out the Lucario, but lost against the Togekiss.
>Ralph took out the Togekiss and the Roserade, no problem.
>Ralph used Grass Knot on the Milotic, which did just shy of red HP. Milotic used Mirror Coat. Ralph got KO'd.
>Haircut (Lickilicky) got sent out and used Power Whip while Cynthia used a Full Restore. Power Whip misses.
>Milotic was faster and OHKO'd Haircut.
>Magenta was all I had. She beat the Milotic after a Lock On'd Zap Cannon.
>Win, end credits


Man, if it weren't for Magenta, I don't know if I could've beaten that Milotic or Spiritomb. And she's still alive and kickin' ass.


----------



## Edoc'sil

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

On my first ever playthrough of Sapphire, I just barely got to Steven's last Pokemon-- Cradily. My Raichu with ~50 HP and Blaziken with ~150. Raichu missed an Iron Tail, Cradily got a crit, K.O Raichu. Blaziken missed a Blaze Kick, Cradily got another crit and got Blaziken down to 1 or 2 HP (no exaggeration). I was... sorta new to Pokemon st that point, still, so I got mad and decided to go with Focus Punch. Cradily used a non-attack move, BOOM Blaziken critical hit, Cradily KO'd, Terry crowned as champion. Yay Blaziken!


----------



## Harmony

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

I've had a few. My first Sapphire run was saved by Kaida the Salamence. I was trying to do an E4 run with only my level 100 Linoone, but multiple tries ended with him unable to quite finish off Steven's team. I ended up catching and raising a Bagon and using her as backup.

In Flora Sky, it was Zassyen the Swampert, whose Blizzard took care of the majority of Cynthia's team. Save states might have helped with that.

Most of my White 2 team pulled their weight equally, but Marshal was a bit of a problem due to four of my Pokemon having a fighting weakness. I beat him entirely with Goru the Golduck, who went on to take out most of Iris' team as well.

Most recently, in Emerald, Spidertank the Metagross was my last surviving Pokemon, and Ludicolo was Wallace's last. Spidertank just barely survived a Surf and got a critical hit with Shadow Ball, to earn me the victory.


----------



## Michi

*Re: Have you ever had a Pokémon that saved your E4 run?*

It was actually a level 13 Pidgeotto that managed to beat Lance's already damaged Dragonite on Silver!

Other than that, nothing spectacular. Mostly just sweeping with Rayquaza's and Lugia's, or in later generations high-leveled starters.


----------

